# Occidental Reserve Corona Cigar Review - A Sleeper



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent construction, with superb burn and ash. Mild? Yes, but with an elegance transcending its humble cost. Not a cigar to smoke while occupied...

Read the full review here: Occidental Reserve Corona Cigar Review - A Sleeper


----------

